

Show HN: FlashTabs – Flashcards in your new tab screen - fredrivett
http://flashtabs.co/

======
fredrivett
Hi all. I'm one half of the team behind FlashTabs. If anyone's interested we
wrote an article about our process of making the extension here:
[http://wearecontrast.com/2015/02/month-2-introducing-
flashta...](http://wearecontrast.com/2015/02/month-2-introducing-flashtabs/)

Any comments/criticism/feedback very much appreciated.

